# Driveline to a brush mower disconnects from PTO at max 3 point height



## huntermiller222 (4 mo ago)

I want to check if it is okay/normal for the pto to continue spinning but the driveline of a brushmower to stop when the 3 point is at its maximum height. It is convenient as no one wants blades spinning madly in the air, but I want to ensure it is normal or if I should avoid doing it if the driveline is in a bind etc. The tractor I am using is a hydro Massey Ferguson 1723. I will get the model of the cutter in the morning.


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

That sounds bad wrong.

pic of mower in lifted position...or any.

Does driveline have plastic sheild..???......maybe shied is stopping ..driveline should not.
Quite possible that sheild is rubbing on front edge of mower body and stopping......you will grind it into several parts if this is whats happening.

Sheilds are supposed to be chained...I never doo. Do You?


----------



## LouNY (Dec 15, 2016)

I'm not sure if I'm following your issue;
When you raise the implement to it's highest position;
the tractor PTO continues to spin but the mower stops spinning?
As the dukes asking is it just the outer shield that stops spinning?
Some tractors have a PTO selector switch that may be labeled "linked" that will disengage the PTO when raised and restart it when lowered.


----------

